# cd drive makes noise as if loading with no CD



## rfg6 (May 8, 2010)

my cd drive keeps making noises as if it is loading something when I have my mac closed and there is no cd in the drive. What could be the cause of this?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What Mac do you have? Does it randomly make the noise, or does it do it as you turn it on/off or wake/sleep it?


----------



## rfg6 (May 8, 2010)

intel macbook with mac osx 10.5.8. It seems to do it randomly sometimes over and over again sometimes not really at all.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you run Software Update to make sure that you have the latest drive firmware. A while ago Apple released an update that addressed something like this.


----------



## rfg6 (May 8, 2010)

Tried doing the software update but the only thing that somes up is the garage band update


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Then you may have to take it to Apple for service. The only other reason is that the drive is going bad, or is getting a signal to operate. Are you sure no one has tried sticking in a mini disk into it? Also, are you sure that you aren't hitting the eject key causing the drive to operate? Even though it does have an eject key, F12 if help long enough will also issue an eject command, as well as any software or keyboard short cuts that may be turned on or programed.


----------



## rfg6 (May 8, 2010)

I am not so sure now it is the CD drive or maybe just the computer loading? It does it when it goes into sleep mode it come out of sleep mode and makes a loading noise but doesnt do anything?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How old is this Macbook? What CPU does it have?


----------



## rfg6 (May 8, 2010)

my bluetooth is not working as well I have noticed and when looking this up found that these two issues are linked and are quite common. something to do with a loose connection or something. may have to take it in to the shop.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If other things are also going screwy, take it in ASAP so that things don't get worse.


----------

